# FW3C with 3x Samsung 5700K-Turbo Glow+ Button



## daffy (Jul 26, 2019)

Fresh polish


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 27, 2019)

Got the same w aqua & blue secondaries, love it!


----------



## daffy (Jul 28, 2019)

Indeed its a very nice build.


----------

